# Rh negative without isoimmunization



## pbslagter@yahoo.com (Mar 1, 2012)

We just went live on a new EMR.  I have been attempting to help our attending/resident physicians select the correct pregnancy related code (with correct 5th digit for antepartum).  It has been pointed out to me that 656.1X indicates that the patient has Rh isoimmunization.  What is the appropriate code to use for a pregnant patient who is Rh negative but is not isoimmunized?

Pamela Boone Slagter
Spectrum Health


----------



## kewing (Mar 1, 2012)

*Rh neg*

In the absence of other issues, Rh negative is a normal condition.  Use V22.0 or V22.1.


----------

